

NASA announcement concerning perchlorates on Mars - brentr
http://www.sciam.com/blog/60-second-science/post.cfm?id=perchlorate-found-on-mars-makes-soi-2008-08-04

======
gaius
Dr Robert Zubrin has long been an advocate of setting up a fully automated
rocket fuel factory on Mars prior to a human landing there. This should
strengthen his position.

------
river_styx
Wow, that was... anticlimactic.

